# Oven Roasted vs. Sun Dried Tomatoes???



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Could someone please tell me what the difference is in flavor, etc, what happens in one that does not happen in the other?

It is anything like what happens with sun tea vs regular tea?

TIA


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i've noticed oven roasted tend to be plumper and less salty.


----------

